# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Psikologjia e ngjyrave

## ORIONI

Duke medituar nje dite ne buze ten Jonit jo krejt papritur me shkoi ne mendje.

Pse ngjyrat ne natyre.Cfare ndikimi kane ato tek njeriu.Pastaj fillova te mendoja per nje ajet kuranor kur Zoti betohet ne kuqerrimin e horizontit.

*84:16. 
Betohem në kuqërrimin  e horizontit  pas perëndimit, *  


Thashe me vete "Kur Zoti betohet ne dicka ajo patjeter ka rendesi te vecante" dhe mundohesha te gjeja urtesine e ketij krijimi.Mbas nje kohe te shkurter dola me kete perfundim.Ngjyra e kalter e qiellit shenderrohet ne ngjyre te kuqe pastaj nga ngjyre te kuqe ne ngjyre purpurt e perderisa merr ngjyren e errret ose te zeze qielli.Kjo eshte mrekulli.Imagjinoni pak sikur nga ngjyra e kalter e qiellit te behej direkt ngjyre e zeze sa frikesuese dhe acaruese do te ishte.Gjate ketij meditimi dola me nje konkluzion se ngjyrat lejne gjurme ne mendjen dhe psikologjine njerzore.Po keshtu pse ne shumicen e shikimit ne natyre njeriu shikon ngjyre te gjelber.Kjo eshte shume qetesuese per syte.


Perhere me ka terhequr kjo teme dhe mynyren e lenies gjurmeve ne mendjet dhe zemrat e njerzve ngjyrat e shumta.

Do deshiroja prej jush duke analizuar ose duke then pse jo dhe citate ose mendime se cfare perfaqeson ne vetevete nje lloj ngjyre per ju ne psikologjine njerzore.

Psh po ju jap nje rast nga mijra raste.

E kuqja  

Simbolizon dashuri por ndonjehere dhe rrezik.
Prandaj meshkuj falin trendafila te kuq .(Kjo prej ngjyres se Zemres)
Prandaj ngjyra e ndalim kalimit ne semafor eshte e kuqe(Kjo prej ngjyres se zjarrit).

Thojne se ngjyra e kalter simbolizon ose sjell tek njeriu qetesi.Prandaj njerzit kur shikojne nga qielli sikur ndiejne lehtesim ose nga deti.
Ngjyra blu le shenien e autoritetit prandaj dhe policet kane rroba me ngjyre blu.

Ngjyra jeshile eshte qetesuese.
*E zeza* eshte frikesuese.
E verdha tregon per siguri dhe xhelozi.
Prandaj bankat kane zakonisht ngjyre te verdhe (nuk eshte absolute).

Ngjyra kafe eshte merzitshme per njeriun prandaj "Fastfudet e Mc Donaldit i lyejne me ngjyre kafe ne portokalli qe njerzit te hajne shpejt dhe te ikin shpejt.

E shume e shume raste.Prandaj do deshiroja prej jush te flisni per secilen ngjyre .

Mund ta quajme kete teme *Gjuha e ngjyrave*.

----------


## Mina

Dua te shtroj nje pyetje te sinqerte: A kane probleme meshkujt me ngjyrat? Mendoj se po! Nje shoqe me ka thene se i shoqi asnjehere nuk ishte ne gjendje te diferenconte ngjyren bezhe nga ngjyra roze. Ju te tjeret keni probleme? (nuk behet fjale per Daltonizmin)

----------


## citizen insane

pershendetje!

per ta bere kete teme me pak romantike e me shume shkencore (psikologjike), duhet thene se ngjyrat padyshim kane vendin e tyre persa i perket ndikimit psikologjik. tani, nuk ka gjera te percaktuara mire e aq me pak objektive persa i perket simbolikes psikologjike te ngjyrave, megjithate nje ide e pergjithshme (gjithmone hipotetike) egziston.

 per shembull, ngjyrat perbejne  nje element interpretimi sidomos ne testet projektive. ne testin e pllakave te Rorschach, nga 10 pllaka gjithsej, 7 jane akromatike dhe 3 kromatike. simbolika e pllakave kromatike (ne nje perqindje te madhe) eshte afektiviteti. dmth ngjyrat kane nje korrelacion me afektivitetin ( jeten emocionale) dhe pulsionet (impulset) dhe pergjigjet e dhena do te interpretohen per te gjetur menyren e funsionimit/perjetimit emocional te subjektit qe i nenshtrohet ketij testi. megjithate ketu interpretimi nuk bazohet ne domethenien e seciles ngjyre dhe simbolikes qe ajo perfaqeson. nga testi rorschach mund te nxirret vetem konkluzioni se ngjyrat kane potencial projektues te afektivitetit.

ndersa ne teste te tjera projektive, si per shembull testi "vizato-nje-njeri" (draw-a-person),  apo testi Shtepi-Peme-Njeri (house-tree-person) te cilat gjithmone e me shume po administrohen edhe si teste kromatike, ngjyrat luajne nje rol me direkt dhe marrin nje interpretim (hipotetik) me specifik. 
psh, ngjyra e zeze perfaqeson shfaqje te Ankthit (konflikte)
ngjyra e kuqe (e perdorur ne menyre masive) mund te perfaqesoje impulsivitet, paaftesi per te kontrolluar shprehjet afektive,
ngjyrat e tjera zakonisht marrin nje domethenie kontekstuale, per te cilat shkencerisht nuk mund te spekullohet.

gjithsesi, po te duam te spekullojme, ngjyrave mund t'u jepet nje domethenie personale (subjektive), duke perdorur metoden e shoqerimeve (asosacioneve/konotacioneve). 

psh, ngjyra e zeze mua me kujton erresiren, naten, te panjohuren, mospasjen e kontrollit, vdekjen, e nga ketu mund te dal ne konkluzion se e zeza per mua perfaqeson deri ne nje fare mase friken, ankthin, te ndjerit i humbur.

per ta permbledhur te mesipermen:

ngjyra e zeze ---> erresire, nate, humbje, vdekje ---> frike, ankth, te ndjerit i humbur...

po keshtu mund te veproj me ngjyrat e tjera duke i dhene nje kuptim personal simbolikes se tyre......

ngjyra blu ---> deti, qielli, thellesia, pafundesia---> qetesi, kuriozitet.....

ngjyra e bardhe ---> bore, re, carcaf, nena, parajsa...---> (mbeshtjellje me) qetesi, butesi, rehati.....

ngjyra e kuqe ---> gjaku, zemra, flamuri, flaka e zjarrit..---> levizje, dashuri, emocionalitet, padurim, agresivitet,  krenari....


etj, etj....

----------


## citizen insane

> Dua te shtroj nje pyetje te sinqerte: A kane probleme meshkujt me ngjyrat? Mendoj se po! Nje shoqe me ka thene se i shoqi asnjehere nuk ishte ne gjendje te diferenconte ngjyren bezhe nga ngjyra roze. Ju te tjeret keni probleme? (nuk behet fjale per Daltonizmin)



une jam mashkull, dhe nuk besoj se kam problem me perceptimin e ngjyrave (spektrit). problemi yne mund te jete tek emertimi   :pa dhembe: 

edituar me vone....

mesa duket egzistoka nje ndryshim ne perceptimin e ngjyrave tek meshkujt dhe femrat sipas ketij artikulli - http://dsc.discovery.com/news/briefs...802/color.html 

 femrat paskan gjenetikisht me te zhvilluar perceptimin e nuancave te te kuqes dhe jeshiles.

----------


## Hyllien

Probleme mbase nuk kemi me ngjyrat (e veshtire per tu provuar)  por nuk u japim shume rendesi, psh. kur po me thoshte dikush(femer) qe te blej kete apo ate rrobe dhe po me tregonte ca ngjyra qe sipas saj ishin roze, portokalli, vishnje, e kuqe, e ku ta di se çfare une....i thashe, _te gjitha te kuqe jane zgjidh ke te duash_  :buzeqeshje: 
Dhe ca ngjyra te tjera nuk ua di mire emrat, ose nuk e di ne cilen ngjyre ti kgrupoj...por jo se nuk i shohim. 
Megjithate kam lexuar (TIME, Can a Woman be Einstein)  qe truri i femres eshte me i ndjeshem ndaj ngjyrave i meshkujve ndaj levizjeve. Truri i femres sheh disa ngjyra dhe forma (textures) qe truri i mashkullit nuk i sheh. 

Per te mos dale nga tema, ngjyren jeshile e kam degjuar qe te jep siguri, bluja qetesi, e kuqja dinamizem, gjalleri dhe shpejtesi, dhe e zeza te ndihmon te perqendrohesh thone...

----------


## Leila

Mina, ajo qe pershkrove eshte semundje e syve qe prek me teper meshkujt, nja 10% sikur lexova dikur. Daltonizem eshte, perndryshe s'ka shpjegim. Roza me bezhen s'jane as ne te njejten familje ngjyrash. Ka plot meshkuj qe s'dijne psh rozen nga lejlaja e celet, por kjo sepse jane te aferta.

----------


## Mina

Daltonizmi eshte mungesa e perceptimit te ngjyres se kuqe e cila shfaqet ngjashem me ngjyren gri.

----------


## Leila

Po kur nuk di ndryshimin midis te kuqes dhe jeshiles, si quhet?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ne fakt une di qe kuajt nuk shquajne ngjyrat, shohin veten bardh dhe zi. Ky me duket se quhet DALTONIZEM.

----------


## [xeni]

> E verdha tregon per siguri dhe xhelozi.
> Prandaj bankat kane zakonisht ngjyre te verdhe (nuk eshte absolute).


Kjo me beri pershtypje...
*Xhelozia*  dhe *siguria*  bashke...  :sarkastik:  


Jam i mendimit qe edhe meshkujt nuk jane shume qorra siç i paraqesin neper artikuj te ndryshem. Syte ne balle i kane, biles ndonjehere edhe me te mprehte.  :shkelje syri:  
Puna eshte se nuk i japin shume rendesi emrave te ngjyrave...lol...

si ky miku ketu: 



> Probleme mbase nuk kemi me ngjyrat (e veshtire per tu provuar) por nuk u japim shume rendesi, psh. kur po me thoshte dikush(femer) qe te blej kete apo ate rrobe dhe po me tregonte ca ngjyra qe sipas saj ishin roze, portokalli, vishnje, e kuqe, e ku ta di se çfare une....i thashe, te gjitha te kuqe jane zgjidh ke te duash


Nuk eshte puna se ti nuk i dallon ato ngjyra; thjeshte s'te intereson diçka dhe "te duken" te gjitha njelloj...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marcus1

> Dua te shtroj nje pyetje te sinqerte: A kane probleme meshkujt me ngjyrat? Mendoj se po! Nje shoqe me ka thene se i shoqi asnjehere nuk ishte ne gjendje te diferenconte ngjyren bezhe nga ngjyra roze. Ju te tjeret keni probleme? (nuk behet fjale per Daltonizmin)


Unë nuk e di nëse e kanë meshkujt këtë problem apo jo, por unë për veten time e kam dhe më vjen shumë inat. Mesa e di, unë hyj në klubin e Daltonistave.   :buzeqeshje:   Kam problem me të kuqen, rozën, jeshilen dhe nuanca të tjera të ngjashme. P.sh. semaforët nuk i dalloj dot. E kuptoj ndryshimin midis të kuqes dhe jeshiles, por nuk mund t'a përcaktoj dot se është jeshile apo e kuqe. Ndërsa përsa i përket portokallis dhe të kuqes nuk shoh absolutisht asnjë ndryshim.

Para ca kohësh më bleu gruaja një këmishë rozë,(shumë e hapur) e cila mua m'u dukte e bardhë. Kur ngjyra rozë është e fortë e kuptoj se është rozë, por kur ajo është shumë e hapur nuk e shoh dot diferencën midis të bardhës dhe rozës. Kur krahasova një këmishë të bardhë me rozën shihja një ndryshim të vogël, por unë do ta përcaktoja sikur e rozta ishte pak e pisët, pra jo e larë mirë.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ORIONI

> Kjo me beri pershtypje...
> Xhelozia dhe siguria bashke...


Varet si i perdor per shembull nese nje vajze do te  vishej ne nje darke me nje djale , nje fustan me ngjyre te verdhe do te thote se eshte e sigurte qe mashkulli e do porse eshte xheloze ne dashurine e saj dhe sigurisht qe xhelozia eshte partnere  e dashurise.Megjithate une thashe qe nuk eshte e vertete absolute gjithmone.

Nese nje vajze ne nje mbremje do vishte nje fustan blu tregon se ajo deshiron autoritet ne kete mbremje dhe te terheqe vemendjen "personaliteteve" te salles.

Nese vesh nje fustan te kuq deshiron qe "te djege" dhe te shfaqe alarmin per rrezik sensual.Prandaj emertohet nga meshkujt me epitetin."Je bere si zjarrfikese".lol

Nese vesh nje fustan te bardhe atehere deshiron te shprehe thjeshtesi dhe nje shpirt qe nuk ka nevoje per aventura dashurie por deshiron nje lidhje serioze.

E zeza shpreh klas dhe kerkon afrimitet me njerez me status te vecante.

Te gjithe keto mos i merrni si  te verteteta absolute .

----------


## Dito

Besoj kjo eshte teme per femrat shpirt dhembshura ose per per romantiket e thekur. Ngjyrat mund te tregojne shume e shume deri ne pafundesi, kjo varet nga gjendja emocionale e gjithsecilit. Gjithsesi mendoj qe nuk duhet te ngaterrojme temen ne qellimin e saj pasi po kerkohet psikologjia e ngjyrave dhe jo mangesite e sexit mashkullor ne trajtimin e tyre.

E kush me bukur se nje shpirt i vuajtur mund ti thote fjalet me te bukura per ngjyren e zeze.
E kush me bukur se nje shpirt lozonjar mund te te flase aq bukur per ngjyrat e ndezuara.

Une e adhuroj natyren por kurre nuk kam shkuar me larg se ti thur lavde ngjyres jeshile.

Dito.

----------


## helene

Kam pershtypjen qe qetesimi apo shqetesimi i syrit nga ngjyrat varet nga gjatesia e vales se ngjyrave dhe efekti qe keto kane ne sy.
 Psikologjine e ngjyrave personalisht  e lidh me veshjet e personave dhe pak a shume ngjyrat qe preferojne.Nese nje njeri eshte veshur me ngjyra te gjalla si e verdhe e bardhe portokalli roze etj tregon nje njeri te cilter dhe mbi te gjitha qe eshte ne gjendje te qete shpirterore, ndersa nje njeri qe perdor veshjet e zymta me shume me jep pershtypjen e nje njeriu te mbyllur ne vetevete dhe tamam te zymte.Mbase eshte thjesht pershtypja ime boh.

----------


## Albo

Ajo qe me ka bere mua gjithmone pershtypje tek ngjyrat jane dy gjera:

*1. Sa te genjeshterta jane ngjyrat.*

Ju ka rene ndonjehere ne dore nje prizem te cilin po ta mbash ne drite ne pozicione te ndryshme te jep shembellime ngjyrash te ndryshme? E keni vene re se si drita e diellit i ndryshon edhe ngjyrat e robave qe vishni?

*2. Si ngjyrat vdesin dhe lindin perdite.*

E keni vene re qe ngjyrat jane te dallueshme nga syri i njeriut vetem kur lind dielli, pra vetem ne drite? E keni vene re se si ngjyrat e gjithckaje vdesin naten kur dielli perendon dhe mbreteron erresira? E keni  vene re se si lindin te nesermen perseri kur dielli lind ne agim?

Pra jeta jone si njerez eshte gjysem shumngjyreshe dhe gjysem bardh e zi.

Albo

----------


## ice_storm

ajo eshte thjeshte shkence  OPTICs lol e ban ne klas te 5-te

reflektimi i drites se diellit qe perbahet nga 7 ngjyra ne nje siperfaqe ban qe ngjyrat qe kane coeficent reflektimi te ndryshem 

te hapen ne kende te ndryshme ne dalje

nuk jan te genjeshtra 


vdesin e lindin lol

galileo e dha jeten per ket gja me 1mij e katerqinten 

akoma ne tela juve ncq ncq cnq

----------

